# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Hello, The name is Krums, and I need some help!

## krums

Hello
My name is Krums, and I am an optometrist currently living and working in the UK. I am thinking of moving to Canada and working over there. I have currently British qualifications and have been told by the Canadian Optometry Board that I need to do the conversion exams. 
I have got the forms for the IOBP program(international Bridging Program) from the University of Waterloo. Has anyone done these exams?
If so how hard are they?
What is the exit exam?
What are the job prospects like there?
Anybody help??

----------


## optigrrl

Also try posting this in the Canadian Discussion Forum.

----------

